# What is the saddest song?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I love sad songs! Do you have one?








how about these?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

.........................................


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

This touches me deep:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

When I want to listen to a sad song these are a couple of my go-to tracks:

Leonard Cohen - A Thousand Kisses Deep






Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The Beatles--Eleanor Rigby. Incredibly depressing. Yet, oddly enough, also inspiring...it reminds me that we should always try to seek human contact, even in our darkest hours. Otherwise, we'll all end up like poor Eleanor and Father McKenzie!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank-you people! I listened to them all


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon and Garfunkel, "Old Friends"

Two old friends sitting on a park bench like bookends. Just sitting. Never talking.

The song reminds me of my grandfather. He always sat outside my house, looking sad...a lot of uncomfortable memories that he never wanted to talk about. So sad.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thank-you people! I listened to them all


*
We aint finished yet man.*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Herman Stein: Family/The Robinsons (Lost in Space)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Casebearer said:


>


_The Kids_ is pretty grim. Rumour has it that producer Bob Ezrin intentionally upset the children in the studio in order to make them cry.

Staying with Lou Reed compositions, my choice would be Velvet Underground's _All Tomorrow's Parties_ - a perfect evocation of desperate loneliness behind the bright lights, enhanced by Nico's ice maiden vocals.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a spoken narrative set to music. It always holds me spellbound.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

and some more...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

It's funny how interpretations can differ. I have never thought of Unchained Melody as sad. Even though the singer hungers for the person's touch, I assumed that the need could be satisfied without too much trouble. The other person could have been in the same room or just away for one night, and the singer is just expressing a passion inside to reconnect.

Here are some picks from me:














In case you cannot see the videos for any reason, the songs are "Is It Over Yet" by Wynonna, "You Don't Love Me Anymore" by Tim McGraw, and "Whiskey Lullaby" by Brad Paisley and Alison Krauss.

Country music has a lot of great sad songs. I can provide more upon request.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

starthrower said:


>


I couldn't decide which Richard Thompson song to post. I was leaning toward "The Great Valerio" or "The End of the Rainbow." But they strike me as more depressing than sad.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Two great but sad songs from an excellent album


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Swans: God Damn the Sun
Marvin Gaye: Save The Children
Joy Division: The Eternal


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Frank Sinatra, _It Was A Very Good Year_. Supposedly nostalgia, I always heard it as the sad story of a life misspent.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Edith Piaf, _Miséricorde_.

En anglais:

Miséricorde / Repentance

Goodbye my heart.
We'll throw unhappiness.
You will not have me
To die ...
Goodbye my heart.
Echoes of happiness
Make your sad songs
As a repentance.

Once you breathe the golden sun.
You walked on treasures.
We were vagabonds.
We liked the songs.
It has ended up in prison.

Goodbye my heart.
We'll throw unhappiness.
You will not have me
To die ...
Goodbye my heart.
Echoes of happiness
Make your sad songs
Repentance as a ...
Repentance ...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Gentle Giant - Think of Me With Kindness






Why am I using words, no more to say without you
Close the door, put out the lights and go.
Late in the night, in the night your shadow falls between us.
Nevermore, never know.
There, memories are sorrow,
When there's no tomorrow.
Sleep while the sweet sorrow wakes my daydream;
Sleep while you think of me with kindness, please remember former days.
Sweet the song that once we sang, the silent parting ways.
And you know, and you know,
And you know, long ago when first we made our promise -
Empty words, I wonder did you know -
The laugh that love could not forgive,
Is gone and tells no more to live,
And we who look in beauty's love;
Must now, through all, look back on before -
The tears that I first cried, no more;
Your love has come and gone, no more.
And we who look in beauty's love
Must now through all think back on before.
Sleep while the sweet sorrow wakes my daydream
Sleep while you think of me with kindness, please remember former days.
And you know, and you know.
And you know, when we two parted in tears
and silence
past the days, the parting ways.
Fare thee well, fare thee well, you that was once dear to me.
Think of me with kindness
Think of me.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


>


Try the original version of this by Jacques Brel - Le Moribond.





English translation

Goodbye Emilio I like you very much
Goodbye Emilio I like you very much you know
We have sung about the same wine
We have sung of the same women
We have sung about the same miseries

Goodbye Emile I am going to die
It is hard to die in the springtime you know
But I leave the flowers and peace in my soul
And because I know you are as good as white bread
I know that you will take care of my wife

I want them to laugh, I want them to dance
I want them to have fun like crazy people
I want them to laugh I want them to dance
To amuse themselves like crazy when they put me in the hole

Goodbye priest I like you very much
Goodbye priest I like you very well you know
We did not always agree about views and we were not on the same path
But we were searching for the same port
Goodbye priest I am going to die
It is hard to die in the spring you know
I leave the flowers and the beauty, peace in my soul
And knowing that you are her confidant
I know that you will take care of my wife

Goodbye Antoine I did not like you very much
Goodbye Antwon I do not like you very much you know
And it's killing me to die today knowing that you are still so alive
And yet still as solid as boredom
Goodbye Antoine I'm going to die
It's hard to die in the spring you know
I leave the flowers and the beautiful peace in my soul
And because I know that you were her lover
I know that you will take care of my wife

Goodbye my wife I love you very much
Goodbye my wife I love you very much you know
I must take the train for the good God
I'm taking the train that leaves before yours
But we all must take the trains that we can
Goodbye my wife I'm going to die
It is hard to die in the springtime you know
But I'm leaving flowers and my eyes are shut, my wife
And because I realize that they were shut often
I know that you will take care of my soul


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Love sad songs too, Here's a few with excellent video's to back 'em up:

Sigur Ros - Fjögur Píanó
https://vimeo.com/43657394#

UNKLE - Another Night Out featuring Mark Lanegan





GARISH: "Auf den Dächern" 





Wolf Gang - Pyramid Song (Radiohead cover) 





and probably the saddest song, but not cinematic, just with the lyrics


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Tastes may and always will differ but some of the posting on non-classical music consistently gives me serious doubts on the musical judgement of the posters. These doubts then of course also extend to their posting in the classical department. Now this is not a problem at all of course, except in the case of posters that informally claim some sort of status on this forum or superiority in their musical judgement.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

In response ro Casebearers comments 
One of the saddest songs ever.






Find the lyrics in your language, read the story


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tim Hardin - Hang on to a Dream 
( and never let some( internet) bully tell you otherwise.)


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Sinead O'Connor - Molly Malone*


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

In honor of Lou Reed's 75th birthday - perhaps one of the saddest songs ever: "The Kids" off album Berlin (1973)





Forever Lou !!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure if this is what was asked, but I do like this song and it is quite sad.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> Not sure if this is what was asked, but I do like this song and it is quite sad.


Me too, good choice.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I consider this a good contender. 'Cloudz' by Jon Anderson.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Silly I know, but this one always gets to me... "The Living Years" by Mike & The Mechanics.


----------

